# Iron Man?



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Just saw a teaser for an Iron Man kit on Moebius' site. Did I miss something or is this new information?

Rob


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

veedubb67 said:


> Just saw a teaser for an Iron Man kit on Moebius' site. Did I miss something or is this new information?
> 
> Rob


You missed something. But that's ok.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)




----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Oooooh... magical!










We're, tentatively, looking at a fall release. I don't have the box art yet.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We should have some news on it soon!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I know it is early yet, but can you tell the scale Frank?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

1/1. The kit will cost $24,000 U.S. There will only be three made. 

*I'm practicing for my eBay listing* :freak:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm surprised there's no Hulk info on there though?????


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

This will require lighting the eyes and chest!cool,alexander


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Kit-junkie if it is 1/1 it will have to fly LOL. At $24,000 the skin should be plated with real metal and have Downey voice card. With all that and even at $24,000.00 there should still be a complete sellout of the 3 units .:lol:


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

kit-junkie said:


> 1/1. The kit will cost $24,000 U.S. There will only be three made.
> 
> *I'm practicing for my eBay listing* :freak:


Actually, it's $2600
http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220238904765


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Shhhhh! You'll ruin my profit margin!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

ROFL I am so in love with the thought of this kit,now its just too bad Frank couldnt do a nice Bale Batman for us. How sweet that would be.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

ok.....how about a 1/6th kit .......... but made out of real iron ????


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Anodized aluminum and Titanium.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

kit-junkie said:


> Anodized aluminum


that is what it looked like


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Now we're talking diecast,aren't we.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Knowing that Marvel likes to keep marketing simple, and Lic. of their properties consistant, I think we are likely to see the Iron Man model either in the initial pic I showed above (power punch into the ground) or something very, very similar to this...










I'll even gamble to say the model may even have a Tony Stark face under the mask.:thumbsup:


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Im trully excited about this one.


----------



## meallen (Jul 9, 2002)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Knowing that Marvel likes to keep marketing simple, and Lic. of their properties consistant, I think we are likely to see the Iron Man model either in the initial pic I showed above (power punch into the ground) or something very, very similar to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone have any information on the IM figure in this pic??


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

It would be AWESOME to have the plastic in red and gold chrome!!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

meallen said:


> Anyone have any information on the IM figure in this pic??


Yep, it's from Hot Toys. No price or release date yet.

http://marvelousnews.com/index.php?itemid=11569

http://www.slashfilm.com/2008/06/21/cool-stuff-hot-toys-iron-man-and-the-dark-knight/


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Mitchellmania said:


> It would be AWESOME to have the plastic in red and gold chrome!!


Yep. I ain't doing much actual modeling these days but I've got a 5 year-old nephew who's going to want me to build him one. Avoiding the paint hassle would be advantageous in my case and would probably result in more sales market-wise.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bring me the head of Tony Stark!!


----------

